
Show HN: Npmcdn – A CDN for stuff you publish to npm - mjackson
https://npmcdn.com
======
weddpros
bug: [Error] Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of
404 (HTTP/2.0 404) (fetch.min.js, line 0)

when trying to GET
[https://npmcdn.com/fetch.min.js](https://npmcdn.com/fetch.min.js)

~~~
mjackson
Ah, great catch! I never see that error because that file is only loaded in
browsers that don't have a native window.fetch. Thanks for catching that. Will
fix right away.

